# I have A Big Decision To Make.....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... as some of you already know... we attempted to breed Dixie this last heat cycle, but she did not take. I had planned on having her fixed after that litter, but since she didn't take I am thinking about trying to breed her again. I would really like to have one more litter out of her before having her fixed. I was really kind of thinking about keeping a pup out of her last litter since Dixie is such a great dog and mom... I am really just torn about what I should do.... She has had about a year and a half break from whelping, so I think plenty of time has passed since her last litter for her to be safely bred again (which is why I tried to breed her her last cycle). The first day of her last cycle was June 30th so her next heat cycle will be around the end of December, which would put her whelping late February-early March (which if you know anything about the weather here in AL then you know that it feels like Spring or Fall usually around that time). Which I think would work since I refuse to breed her at a time when she would be whelping during the summer... to much risk with the heat, flies, ticks, and fleas. So what do ya think?? I have included a poll here so please vote. Hubby and I are going to talk about it tonight.... I am really leaning towards trying to breed her one more time.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, here's my opinion...
I've been breeding Siberian Huskies for over 20 years so I've had my share of breeding related situations. I've found that there could be any one of a number of reasons why a breeding doesn't "take". If she had whelped successfully before, the first thing I would look at is the stud dog. We have had semen collections done on dogs that we wanted to do chilled semen AIs with and found that the motility and/or the sperm count was low. This is especially common in older dogs. We had also have bitches that did not cycle according to "the book" (evidently they never read it). I've had successful breedings happen as late as Day 19 or Day 21 of breeding cycles! Perhaps your vet could perform a progesterone test on her to determine the actual day she should be bred. He can also simply examine a smear under a microscope to see how cornified the cells are. This can give you a good indication of whether or not she is ready to be bred. This may be helpful to you because I have had bitches that will stand for a dog when they are not in standing heat, and others that will not let a dog breed her even when she is! These are just a couple of ideas in case you decide to breed her again. Hope it helps and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind of dog is she and how old is she?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Blue healer right Brandi?

Let me see if I remember right - 7 years?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Dixie is a Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle dog) and she is over 4 years old... (I guess you would say about 4.5 years old) And yes, it was the male dog. He was too young I think... I was kind of scared of that but we tried him anyways. He was just too young and not aggressive enough for Dixie. I am going to talk to Hubby tonight and see what he thinks... but I think we might try and breed her again.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well at that young of an age if she were mine I would give it one more try with an experienced male.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I will. She has had litters before and is an EXCELLENT Mom... I really thought the male was too young... but we went ahead and gave it a try.. oh well, just gave her a little more time to rest


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

There is also a mycoplasma that can cause fertility problems; can be in stud or bitch. you might want to have her checked for that while you are deciding. it can be treated.
as far as male being 'too young', just how old was he? most dogs are fertile and know just what to do by nine months or so, maybe earlier in some breeds. this is how i had an 'accidental ' litter of goldens; i didn't think my ten month old guy knew what to do.............eleven pups later......(luckily, it was a breeding i would have done in the future anyway, and he had a 'good' OFA prelim.).
good luck. she is NOT too old. do you feel you can easily find homes for the pups? are both parents healthy and free of hip dysplasia?? things to consider. you time of year sounds perfect; i loved to get my pups outside a lot. they learn so much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah she is young enough I say. And with another male it just might do the trick


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

hey, i didn't put those ***** in there!!!! bitch is a totally acceptable word in the dog world--males are 'dogs' and females are 'bitches'. funny it got bleeped.....it is one word that so many new to dogs have trouble even uttering. :shock: :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

don't worry it isnt' you. it is just an automatic thing we have the board set up to do to keep cuss words out of this board. I know the word isn't bad in the dog world but we can't allow it just because of that. In a dog forum it would be allowed.

Don't worry I didn't htink you were cussing.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think we have decided not to breed her. We are planning on doin some traveling this coming year so she doesn't need to be pregnant  Thanks though!


----------

